# Harmony RF Remote..



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have a device that uses an RF remote to control it..My old Harmony 525 doesn't accept RF signals..
Is there a Harmony remote (not top models) that RF remotes can be programmed into?


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/devices/harmony-link

Its different than the old model, so I havn't checked out the specs. Might help?

The older Link allowed Blu Tooth control via iR(might have done RF since a large majority of Sattellite recievers use RF)


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for that, but I was hoping that one of their stand alone models incorporated RF and IR control..


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

The Harmony 900 is RF.

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/remotes/universal-remotes/devices/5874

I believe that's the lowest-end RF option in their current lineup.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks..That's exactly what I'm looking for..:T


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

This remote will not control your RF device! The harmony remotes only control IR devices or RF devices that can be switched to IR (some have an option). Almost all RF devices have proprietary codes that the Harmony will not replicate. The RF Harmony works by sending its own RF signal to a repeater that then transmits IR to your components. If you have an RF device with an IR mode (Dish Network or DirectTV. etc) then you can use a Harmony RF remote. Also, home automation controls (Homelink I think?) can be controlled. good Luck,

V


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

vann_d said:


> This remote will not control your RF device! The harmony remotes only control IR devices or RF devices that can be switched to IR (some have an option). Almost all RF devices have proprietary codes that the Harmony will not replicate. The RF Harmony works by sending its own RF signal to a repeater that then transmits IR to your components. If you have an RF device with an IR mode (Dish Network or DirectTV. etc) then you can use a Harmony RF remote. Also, home automation controls (Homelink I think?) can be controlled. good Luck,
> 
> V


Oh, is that what he's trying to do? Wasn't clear. That said, can new RF devices be added to the Logitech database the same way they do with IR, I wonder? Worth checking, at least, to see if the device in mind is already on the list or not.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

KalaniP said:


> Oh, is that what he's trying to do? Wasn't clear. That said, can new RF devices be added to the Logitech database the same way they do with IR, I wonder? Worth checking, at least, to see if the device in mind is already on the list or not.


Unfortunately I don't think so because the RF signal on most devices is proprietary. I have the Harmony 890 and have looked for ways in the past without success. I wanted to get one for my Dad's RF Bose system but it wouldn't work unless you could put it in IR mode.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys..That's disappointing to here..
All of my components are IR controlled except this one home device which is RF controlled..
It's a pity Harmony hasn't produced a remote that can be programmed with both!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Prof. said:


> Thanks guys..That's disappointing to here..
> All of my components are IR controlled except this one home device which is RF controlled..
> It's a pity Harmony hasn't produced a remote that can be programmed with both!


Has anyone?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

The Harmony 890 can control Z-Wave RF devices. Other than that, no Harmony remote can control any RF device. There are some devices that can be controlled by an IR to RF converter. In this case, you can place the converter near the Harmony IR blaster and control the device this way. Good luck!


----------

